# Eukanuba?????



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok I hear a lot of people saying this is a bad dog food, why?? Lorretta was eatting this when I got her and that is still what she eats, the small breed. Is this not a healthy food for her??? I all ways heard that Eukanuba was some of the best dog food around????


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

MissMary said:


> Ok I hear a lot of people saying this is a bad dog food, why?? Lorretta was eatting this when I got her and that is still what she eats, the small breed. Is this not a healthy food for her??? I all ways heard that Eukanuba was some of the best dog food around????



Eukanuba is not the best dog food around. IMO I would not feed my dogs anything that is all fillers and by- products. If you feel comfortable feeding your dog this that's your personal choice. If you are looking to feed a better quality food there are ton's of post around here with info on it.


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

it is not good dog food, its just popular.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

the reason why it isnt a good food is bc it contains lots of fillers and by-products, and for the same price you can get MUCH better quality foods. there are lots of better choices such as: wellness, natural balance, chicken soup, innova, timber wolf organics, etc. you can search thte web and finds lots of info about what makes a good dog food.


----------



## Chihuahua Crazy101 (Jun 14, 2005)

Eukanuba use to be a decent food until proctor and gamble took the name over and changed the formula.This food has alote of filler like Corn,Rice it also has alote of charcoal. You would think that when the vets office sell something it would be a good thing but it's not. Even some of the dog shows are all sponsored by Eukanuba.

Myself I use Wellness with no problems but my dogs both came from breeders that feed them Eukanuba.I feed them this until I found the right food and then gradually introduced the new food.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

It's funny about foods though. It's become such a big thing and we're all really careful about it, almost nuts. I had a dog exclusively on Pedigree dry food for 13 years and she was never sick, not even once. She lived a good life and died of old age. Now, I would never dare give this to Tamara, I would be too scared. But you know what, I could probably give it to her and she'd live just as long as my other dog...


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Sidech said:


> It's funny about foods though. It's become such a big thing and we're all really careful about it, almost nuts. I had a dog exclusively on Pedigree dry food for 13 years and she was never sick, not even once. She lived a good life and died of old age. Now, I would never dare give this to Tamara, I would be too scared. But you know what, I could probably give it to her and she'd live just as long as my other dog...


Yeah, I know what you mean! I had a mixed breed dog that was older when I acquired her and had already been accustomed to eating hot dogs! So I kept letting her eat them & always got her something if she was with me when I went thru the drive-thru somewhere! Of course, I would never feed any my dogs now a McDonald's hamburger or anything! I'm now on the hunt for the best dog food!


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a 19 year old ( not chi) who has all ways ate Dads dog food.
I just want to make sure Lorretta is healthy, don't want to make her sick from what I feed her.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Sidech said:


> It's funny about foods though. It's become such a big thing and we're all really careful about it, almost nuts. I had a dog exclusively on Pedigree dry food for 13 years and she was never sick, not even once. She lived a good life and died of old age. Now, I would never dare give this to Tamara, I would be too scared. But you know what, I could probably give it to her and she'd live just as long as my other dog...


Very interesting point. I admit I had been feeding Bu Kibbles and Bits. That's what my sister feeds her dogs too and she has one dog that is like 15 yrs. old, and her chi's are always very healthy at their vet visits. I recently switched Bu boy to Wellness Fish and Sweet Potatoes because of suspected allergies. He got a stellar clean bill of health from the vet and I use flea stuff etc. etc. etc. and I didn't know what else to do. It hasn't been long enough to tell difinitively whether this is going to work or not, but he isn't scratching nearly as much!

Any way, my point is that had it not been for the allergy issue, I most likely wouldn't have changed and I wouldn't have felt as tho I was treating my dog badly. I do think, that each individual needs to make and _informed_ decision based on fact, and financial resource and what they're comfortable with.


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

I like pet promise , Its by-product free. and the wet food oes not smell bad.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not sure why this thread is here (I looked in thinking there might be an article on Eukanuba), but it'a always an interesting topic to me. I fed my Sheltie Nutromax for years, then when we moved to a small town, I went with Benefuls for the two dogs I had left. They were healthy, had shiny coats, etc...Then I got Dolly and having a CHI made me really think...they are so tiny and what they eat impacts them so much. I got her IAMS puppy at Walmart the day we brought her home (rescued) and she loved it...ate like a pig. I researched foods and went with California Natural for her because her coat was dry and she had mange. After researching further...I tried EVO, but then read that it had too much protein. We have settled on Innova for ALL the dogs and I feel so good about it. It's somewhat pricier, but not much because they eat much less. I had to search for it, and I have to plan to buy it ahead of time because it's not at a store that has really convenient hours.

All that to say--my dogs have done well on all the food I've given them, but they are REALLY doing well on Innova. Dolly's hair feels like silk.


----------



## chi-momma (Jun 21, 2006)

I recently switched from using Royal Canin Chihuahua formula to Innova. The girls seem to like Innova. It's cheaper than Royal Canin and it's a better dog food. I went with Innova b/c I noticed a lot of people on this board use it. Everyone has their own personal preference though. Good Luck! 

Kristin


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

It has alot of fillers and whatnot in it, but it's all up to you. If your pup is doing well on it, I don't see a reason to change. I had Bruiser on Science Diet because that is what my vet offers, but I read that it also has a lot of fillers and by products in it. So I put him on Wellness, which is an all natural food. However, he hated the Wellness and would hardly eat, and when he did he had a loose stoole and began loosing weight. I've since switched him back to Science Diet and he's doing fine. Bottom line: If your baby is doing fine on Eukanuba, then leave well enough alone, in my opinion.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

pet promise has by products here are the ingredients.Daily Health 
Nutrition for adult dogs 


Nutrition specially designed to help maintain health & vitality in adult dogs

Made with natural, free-range chicken as the first ingredient

High quality ingredients for a great taste dogs love

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: 
Crude Protein (Min) 25.0%
Crude Fat (Min) 15.0%
Crude Fiber (Max) 3.0%
Moisture (Max) 12.0%
Calcium (Ca) (Min) 1.0%
Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.8%
INGREDIENTS:
Chicken, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, oat groats, pearled barley, vegetable oil preserved with mixed-tocopherols, egg product, soy flour, dicalcium phosphate, natural flavor, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, salt, vitamins [Vitamin E supplement, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity)], choline chloride, minerals [zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], ascorbic acid [source of Vitamin C]. 



home / products / dog foods / cat foods / treats / natural pet supplies


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

You have to remember that no matter how long a dog lives, it is absolutely meaningless in terms of how healthy they are. So they lived so many years on a dog food that is supposedly unhealthy? So what? Maybe they would've lived five years longer on a better food. You never know


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Do you know a good quality dog food that I can find in europe?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

try this website:

http://thepetexpress.co.uk/petshop/index.php/cPath/46_2_8003


----------

